# Sex without emotions



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Those who have had sex without any emotional connection with their spouses, how did you manage? What were the after effects.?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Divorce.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think we need to know what you mean by having sex without emotions with your spouse. Do you mean you don't love each other anymore? Or one of you has lost that loving feeling? Or do you mean that you have sex and it's primarily a sexual release and there wasn't a lot of emotional connection?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

There is an entire industry built around people having sex without emotions. Throughout most of the world and even in the United States until maybe WWI, most folks didn't get married primarily because they were in love but because they needed a spouse and someone was handy. They had sex. If you have sex for some other reason other than you're with someone who curls your toes night and day, the world will still turn and you will survive with no lasting ill consequences. Treat a spouse well long enough you might actually arrive at the conclusion that you do love them. You can talk yourself into or out of any relationship. Whether someone is the answer to your prayers or a demon in disguise depends largely on what aspects about them you wish to concentrate on.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

No emotional connection with a spouse? There are big issues.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> There is an entire industry built around people having sex without emotions. Throughout most of the world and even in the United States until maybe WWI, most folks didn't get married primarily because they were in love but because they needed a spouse and someone was handy. They had sex. If you have sex for some other reason other than you're with someone who curls your toes night and day, the world will still turn and you will survive with no lasting ill consequences. Treat a spouse well long enough you might actually arrive at the conclusion that you do love them. You can talk yourself into or out of any relationship. Whether someone is the answer to your prayers or a demon in disguise depends largely on what aspects about them you wish to concentrate on.


Whether they are a demon in disguise or not depends on what aspects THEY concentrate on.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

roostr said:


> No emotional connection with a spouse? There are big issues.


Read his other posts. 'Big issues' would be an understatement.


----------

